# Eure Meinung zu.....Cabal Online



## xxgamer09xx (19. April 2011)

Hey Com,

ich spiele jetzt seit einiger Zeit Cabal Online und zwar die internationale Version (EU) und nicht die deutsche Version. Nun wollte ich einfach mal ein paar Meinungen zu dem Spiel bekommen. 

Alle die das Spiel gespielt haben oder spielen können ihre Meinung sagen  

Ich würde mich über viele Antworten sehr freuen.

Gruß,

xxgamer09xx


----------



## rAveN_13 (19. April 2011)

Ich habe das Spiel einige Zeit vor ca. zwei, drei Jahren gespielt. Ist halt eintöniges Monster schlachten. Nach ein paar Monaten hatte ich darauf keine Lust mehr. Ist aber ganz ok dafür, dass es gratis ist.


----------



## Lan_Party (19. April 2011)

Puh ich habe cabal das letze mal vor Ca. 1 1/2 Jahren gezockt. Damals hat es mir nicht allzuviel Spaß gemacht dennoch fand ich die Grafik super. Die ganzen vids von cabal waren super die ganzen moves etc. Hammer aber auch erst nachdem man lv. 50+ ist.


----------



## Memphys (19. April 2011)

Habs aufn PServer gespielt und irgendwie immer voll verkackt gegen die Monster, trotz entsprechendem Equip, da hatt ich keine Lust mehr. Optik ganz gut, Publisher = Mist.


----------



## GxGamer (20. April 2011)

Ich wollte Cabal auch mal testen und habs über ein halbes Jahr drei mal installiert.
Hat bei mir nie funktioniert, es kam immer eine Fehlermeldung wegen des Gameguards.

Im Forum und beim Support konnte man mir nicht helfen.


----------

